# Slumdog should havent won ..Must Read



## esumitkumar (Feb 24, 2009)

VERY VERY TRUE..I agree fully..WTF today's TOI is going gaga over Slumdog ..A BRITISH FILM ...on our country's slums !

*in.news.yahoo.com/48/20090224/1241/top-it-shouldn-t-have-won.html

It shouldn't have won
*track.gslb.in.yahoo.com/news/in/track/most_viewed.html?prop=in&type=n&cat=op&id=/48/20090224/1241/top-it-shouldn-t-have-won&sig=Q_4DZLRu0xE.huA5q94K.w--&ts=1235462847 Sandipan Deb 
Tue, Feb 24 04:45 AM

Frankly, I don't think Slumdog Millionaire deserved the Oscar for best film. And even more frankly, I don't think Resul Pookutty should have invoked "my country and my civilisation" in his acceptance speech for best sound mixing. India was not up there in the Kodak auditorium for approval. It was a British film financed by the indie subsidiary of an American studio which happened to be set in India and as a result they could not help but involve Indian actors (including Indian-origin Britishers) and shoot it in India. We crave too much for international recognition. A bit too much than is seemly. Even as all of us go around strutting, pretending to be a superpower.
Other than Slumdog, I have seen only one film out of the other four nominated. But I've read about all of them. The one that I saw is The Reader. The subject is far more intellectually challenging, emotionally moving and morally disturbing than Slumdog can ever hope to be. Not since A Last Tango In Paris has nudity (both male and female) been so necessary to a film's narrative, and so non-titillating and so touching. A film which stretches over 30 years and with essentially only two characters, and yet a film that is as gripping as a thriller. It's a film that, as my friend told me, demands and requires to be seen in one sitting, with no interruption by commercials and visits to the loo.

But look at the themes of the other movies that were nominated this year. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button, the love story of a man who is born as an extreme geriatric and keeps getting younger and dies as a newborn. Only for a brief period of time are the man and his beloved around the same compatible age. Of course it's an impossible concept and completely unbelievable, but it's a high concept. Milk is about the first openly gay man to be elected to public office in the United States; Frost/Nixon about the first interview disgraced US President Richard Nixon gave, to has-been TV journalist David Frost. For both of them, it is a chance for redemption, for a somewhat sane life. These are all big themes. I am not doubting Slumdog's quality as a film in any way. Danny Boyle is one of the most talented directors around. But comparing Slumdog to The Reader is almost impossible. It's like comparing A Christmas Carol to Great Expectations.

Scrooge won, little Pip lost. But that's the way it has been with the Oscars. Sometimes the nominations reflect the mood of America's liberals, sometimes the winners reflect political correctness. In 2006, the following five films were nominated: Good Night and Good Luck, Brokeback Mountain, Crash, Capote and Munich. Good Night and Good Luck is about a TV broadcaster who took on the McCarthyist witch hunt in the 1950s; essentially about freedom of the press. Brokeback Mountain deflated the entire mythology of uber-macho frontiersmen by portraying a deep homosexual relationship between two cowboys. Crash interlinked several stories to study racism in all its forms and in startling ways. Capote was about the gay writer Truman Capote who travels to the South of the US to write a book on two multiple murderers. Munich told the story of the Israeli agents who hunted down the Black September terrorists who killed Israeli athletes during the Munich Olympics, and asked the question: To take revenge, do we become as base as the men who are our targets?

There's a clear pattern: anger over the Iraq war, the stifling of the media, the stranglehold of neo-conservatism, the contempt for minorities. The denizens of Hollywood were simply reacting to their world as they saw it. The other major critically-acclaimed movies of that year were Transamerica, about one man's battle to change his gender, and Syriana, which told Americans that their nation's policies were largely responsible for Islamist terrorism.

Then there's political correctness. Gandhi won Best Picture over ET. The Academy decided that the biopic of a great and influential leader was more "important" than the woes of a cute alien stranded on our planet. (This incensed Steven Spielberg so much that he decided to give the Academy the "important" films they felt comfortable with, and made The Colour Purple - which didn't win any Oscars - and Schindler's List - which raked them in.) Tom Hanks won his first best acting Oscar for Philadelphia, as much for his acting as for being the first major star to portray a gay man suffering from AIDS. In Hollywood, that's called "courage".

So The Reader can't win. After all, its female protagonist is a former Auschwitz guard who let 300 Jews burn alive in a locked church. The film's position on morality is too nuanced for the general Academy member to grapple with with any success. But Kate Winslet can be given the award for best actress. By taking this controversial role and baring her body so naturally for the purposes of art, she has shown "courage". Milk is about homosexuality, so Sean Penn gets the statuette for "courage", but not the film. Benjamin Button, which was co-produced by its star Brad Pitt, is probably seen as too much the case of an actor showing off, while being aided by more-than-state-of-the art visual effects. Frost/Nixon? Who's interested?
So Slumdog has won, and we should really rejoice for the six children who acted in it, for they are the real stars of the film. We should rejoice for AR Rahman, though the music he has got his two Oscars for is not even of his average quality, forget his sublime and exhilarating stuff. But the Academy has decided. But I really think it's a bit too much if we take this as a victory for Indian cinema. It's a non-Indian film which happened to have an all-Indian cast. We shoot entire films abroad nowadays, especially in the US, remember?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 24, 2009)

/me agrees.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 24, 2009)

/me agrees too.
IMO, Slumdog was an average typical bollywood pot-boiler set in the background of Mumbai (ie. the REAL Mumbai)
Frost Nixon, TCCOBB were better movies, ahead of Slumdog in terms of thought, ideology, and ofcourse, script.
I'm happy for Slumdog only for A R Rahman and Resul Pookutty's oscars (Rahman's work was not his best, but he certainly deserved it for all his accolades since Roja)
I wouldnt say that is that "British Film" which depicts India in a bad way. Face it, Slums (as depicted in SM) do exist in Mumbai, there is no use crying foul over reality.
I'd say that atleast a film like SM (for whatever reason you may think of) has showcased the talent of Rahman and others, thereby setting up a greater platform for Indian artists


----------



## unni (Feb 24, 2009)

Man, I think you spoiled The Curious Case of Benjamin Button's ending.  I haven't seen it, so don't know.

Not only me, all of my friends who saw this film said that there is nothing special about this movie for the hype it got. May be Americans got so tired of watching all those teen/college/horror movies which seem to be a major chunk of movies produced in Hollywood. Any ways, I like one thing in particular. In the movie, the American lady gives the kid some dollars when somebody steals the car tyres and says something like "This is the real America".I don't think it applies to the present America any more.


----------



## manishjha18 (Feb 24, 2009)

am with you--it should have been reverse--milk and The Curious Case of Benjamin Buttonshould have won 8 oscars--.


----------



## amitash (Feb 24, 2009)

I dont agree... I think its a very good film which is being tainted here by ppl who think it shows the "bad" side of india... I mean face it, there is a bad side and the movie showed it... Its a hit everyehere but in india cus here ppl are offended by it... I honestly dont care, I like i the movie, but it had poor acting...


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 24, 2009)

manishjha18 said:


> am with you--it should have been reverse--milk and The Curious Case of Benjamin Button should have won 8 oscars--.



I beg to differ.

Cinematography of Slumdog was Awesome. every aspect of the slum, streets, studio was captured with complete precision.

As far as music goes, Rahman has come up with better albums, but this is the first time the West is getting a decent exposure of Rahman's work, and considering that they have not heard about his work before (other than Bombay Dreams which was available to a select audience), this is pretty decent. 

If not this, he surely deserved the Oscar for his immense contribution to Indian cinema (since '93)

Resul Pookutty also played a laudable role in Sound editing (Imagine the movie without a good blend of city traffic, rains, camaderie and dialouge. All hell will break loose )

So that's 4 Oscars


----------



## talkingcomet (Feb 24, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Cinematography of Slumdog was Awesome. every aspect of the slum, streets, studio was captured with complete precision.
> 
> As far as music goes, Rahman has come up with better albums, ....
> If not this, he surely deserved the Oscar for his immense contribution to Indian cinema (since '93)
> ...


Sure I agree.. But placing SM with the likes of Gladiator, Titanic, LOTR, Braveheart.. *faints*


----------



## RMN (Feb 24, 2009)

i found it a good movie but no way Oscar worthy!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 24, 2009)

@topic +infinity
totally agree

i had this in my intuition...someone at least came out with some of my valid opinions


----------



## 6x6 (Feb 24, 2009)

IMO TZP was far better than Slumdog... but affsos it was not made by british/american


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 24, 2009)

6x6 said:


> IMO TZP was far better than Slumdog... but affsos it was not made by british/american


TZP was a lame piece of cr@p compared to other movies competing in Best Foreign Film: (I found it highly monotonous and cliched. Darsheel was overacting too )
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Departures_(film) [won the Oscar]
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waltz_with_Bashir
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revanche_(film)
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Class_(2008_film)
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_Baader_Meinhof_Komplex


----------



## iinfi (Feb 24, 2009)

I Have A Strong Message To Convey Here.
First Things First. I Dont Watch Movies. Couple Of Movies A Year On An Average.
Do You All Know Why India Is India Today. Majority Of We Indians Dont Have The Attitude To Shine At The Global Stage, Leave Alone Have The Talent To Do It. Some Indians Who Do Have The Talent Are Bogged Down By People Who Make Stupid Remarks, Media Being The Frontrunner. Very Few Understand That More Than 80% Of The Media Channels Are So Below Average That They Need To Stoop Dirty Low To Get Into The Limelight. Thus The Talented Shaded Away And Phased Out.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> Cinematography of Slumdog was Awesome. every aspect of the slum, streets, studio was captured with complete precision.
> 
> ...



I agree to this...


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 24, 2009)

The film was above average no doubt, it was good very good, but there are better films, and AR has done better music.


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree to the fact that the movie is good, above many movies that bollywood churns out. *BUT* no way did it deserve what it is getting. Ironies, Ironies.. I'm sick.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 24, 2009)

The only reason that the movie won Oscar was that it was made by an American. Taare Zameen Par was much better than this pieca crap. Why don't Indian movies get Oscars despite being so good? Look at Lagaan,Rang De Basanti and Taare Zameen Par. They're just too good. There has been better music than Slumdog Millionaire. Much better!
This is pure partiality,nothing else.
I agree,Slumdog shouldn't have won.


----------



## eggman (Feb 24, 2009)

Movie is good. First half is brilliant. but second half is a cliche' pile which is shown in every second bad bollywood film. I dont care about weather it portrayed India in bad light or not.I don't even care about the poverty porn stuff either. A film which is filled with cliche and some big plot holes(host talking to contestant ??? wtf??? )winning oscar seriously made me lose my interest in oscars.


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 24, 2009)

Totally agree. I saw SM and I really didn't get the reason behind the hype.. Especially the music. Sure its good, but I can narrate lots of songs off the top of my head that surpass "Jai Ho" in every aspect, and a lot of them are from Rahman. 

I personally feel that Dev D is waaaay better than SM. Its just such a refreshingly different movie. Even the music just destroys all conventions. Brilliant. The cinematography, script writing, acting everything was better than SM. Yet, by very virtue of the fact that it was made by a relatively "small" director, I'd like to see what accolades it gets. Hopeless, complete bias.


----------



## R2K (Feb 24, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> The only reason that the movie won Oscar was that it was made by an American. Taare Zameen Par was much better than this pieca crap. Why don't Indian movies get Oscars despite being so good? Look at Lagaan,Rang De Basanti and Taare Zameen Par. They're just too good. There has been better music than Slumdog Millionaire. Much better!
> This is pure partiality,nothing else.
> I agree,Slumdog shouldn't have won.




++1


----------



## red_devil (Feb 24, 2009)

eggman said:


> Movie is good. First half is brilliant. but second half is a cliche' pile which is shown in every second bad bollywood film. I dont care about weather it portrayed India in bad light or not.I don't even care about the poverty porn stuff either. A film which is filled with cliche and some big plot holes(host talking to contestant ??? wtf??? )winning oscar seriously made me lose my interest in oscars.




agree to this 100%.

but the problem is, these are cliches for all of us who've been used to watching stuff churned out by BOLLYWOOD... but those guys who are the jury at OSCARS wouldn't be as used to it as we are...then one could argue that there were better cliched stuff competing at the oscars... but the problem was that none of them were made by an Amreican and thus were in the running for the "foreign language" category where again our movies had a lot more competition [_and probably the jury were also fcuked up watching so many movies so weren't concentrating enough_ ]


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2009)

go suck balls oscars 

Honestly I never cared about Oscars sh!t in my life !


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 25, 2009)

I tried saying this on the other thread and someone defied it. -.- That is why i was congratulating Rahman and not the movie.


----------



## anurag_bhd (Feb 25, 2009)

I think Slumdog was a brilliant movie and deserved at least a couple of Oscars. But 8? I had never expected it sweeping all of those this year. Benjamin Button was also a good movie and could have got a couple more of those awards in my opinion. But certainly, Slumdog deserved at least the best *film*, *director*, and *song* awards, if not more.

IMHO, most of those articles despising Slumdog to the fullest that are popping up now are no more than dirty tricks to catch media attention / popularity. It was not that bad.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 25, 2009)

iinfi said:


> I Have A Strong Message To Convey Here.
> First Things First. I Dont Watch Movies. Couple Of Movies A Year On An Average.
> Do You All Know Why India Is India Today. Majority Of We Indians Dont Have The Attitude To Shine At The Global Stage, Leave Alone Have The Talent To Do It. Some Indians Who Do Have The Talent Are Bogged Down By People Who Make Stupid Remarks, Media Being The Frontrunner. Very Few Understand That More Than 80% Of The Media Channels Are So Below Average That They Need To Stoop Dirty Low To Get Into The Limelight. Thus The Talented Shaded Away And Phased Out.



Are you running a script to capitalize each word's starting letter? I completely agree with the OP. 

The judges probably didn't review the other nominated movies before selecting this for Best Picture I guess


----------



## Coool (Feb 25, 2009)

Its a good movie but not GREAT movie.....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 25, 2009)

i heard thers a movie on satyam episode called *millionare slumdog* to come soon


----------



## unni (Feb 25, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i heard thers a movie on satyam episode called *millionare slumdog* to come soon


Are you joking or seroius?


----------



## Coool (Feb 25, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i heard thers a movie on satyam episode called *millionare slumdog* to come soon


----------



## anurag_bhd (Feb 25, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i heard thers a movie on satyam episode called *millionare slumdog* to come soon



Hehe, that would be amazing to watch.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2009)

Mahatma Gandhi never won The Nobel Peace Prize. even though he won our freedom with peace. Why? Indians will never get recohnised in the world stage  David Boyle being an Americano, won the oscars but had the same movie being directed by an indian, would just get some nominations. How blatantly the Oscars went to this stupid movie is beyond my level of thinking.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2009)

^^Peace prize goes to those who fought violently for peace.


----------



## rajhot (Feb 25, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> The only reason that the movie won Oscar was that it was made by an American.


Danny boyle is from UK not America.



a_rahim said:


> David Boyle being an Americano, .



Not David its Danny and he's a british director.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 25, 2009)

For all those who are saying TZP was crap..r they out of their fking mind  

Movies like SWADES, Lagaan and TZP deserve oscars not such BS movie like SM

Tell me 

Do you like Ringa Ringa more than "Yeh jo Des hai Tera"

Do you like Ringa Ringa more than "Main kabhi batlata nahin par andhere se darrta hun main maa" 

Do you like Ringa Ringa more than "Tu dhoop hai chamm se bikhar"

Do you like Ringa Ringa more than " Yun hee chala chal raahi " 

SWADES which truly depicts INDIA doesnt got Oscar while this SM who shows INDIA as a slum got it ...

ITS ONLY CUZ THIS FILM IS MADE BY A WHITE MAN...with Indian cast ..and all INDIA is rejoicing as they have won the whole world ..pretty lame ppl we are


----------



## anurag_bhd (Feb 25, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> For all those who are saying TZP was crap..r they out of their fking mind
> 
> Movies like SWADES, Lagaan and TZP deserve oscars not such BS movie like SM
> 
> ...



You certainly cannot judge a movie by its songs.


----------



## rajhot (Feb 25, 2009)

^+1


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 25, 2009)

This movie has created a lot of controversies in public for sure..


----------



## krazzy (Feb 25, 2009)

Although I agree to the fact that SM didn't really deserve to win the award for the best movie, I still think that somehow had it really been an Indian movie, not many people in India would be complaining right now.

I also think for some it might be a classic case of the 'grapes are sour' syndrome. Indians have been making films in India on Indians with Indians since ages but hardly managed to win anything. And then suddenly this British guy comes along and does basically the same thing and instantly gets an award for it.

Then again it's just what I think.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2009)

^^you seriously need to watch some good Indian movies dude. I have seen many movies including other language ones with subtitles but this movie was merely a hollywoodish presentation of an Okish Bollywood movie.

*Grapes are not sour* but you are on the wrong ivy.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 25, 2009)

ichi said:


> *Grapes are not sour* *but you are on the wrong ivy.*



that's really well said...where do you come up with such quotes?i am your fan.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I appreciate the way in which the movie was made & that too by a British director. It was good but mind you not worthy of an Oscar. Not sure what compelled them to grant this movie an Oscar. I am surprised The Dark Knight received such less nominations as this movie beat SDM in every aspect. Heck Hans Zimmer's score for this movie was way better than SDM.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 25, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> that's really well said...where do you come up with such quotes?i am your fan.



He came to me for tuition


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 25, 2009)

confused!! said:


> He came to me for tuition




ha ha.....care to teach me?


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 25, 2009)

^^Rofl..


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 25, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> For all those who are saying TZP was crap..r they out of their fking mind
> 
> Movies like SWADES, Lagaan and TZP deserve oscars not such BS movie like SM
> 
> ...


Oh god.
Firstly, stop trying to enforce your thoughts on others with "" and caps (dont want to this statement to sound like an insult)

I completely agree with the fact that SM was not the best film of the year (TCCOBB, Milk or Frost Nixon were the only contendors IMO)

Its an above average film, (refer to my previous post on this thread  )

Swades, Lagaan 's music (whom you are comparing to Ringa Ringa) was composed by A R Rahman, who truly desreved the Oscar despite the fact that SM was an average album (he deserves it for all that he has done till date, SM was merely his ticket to US after Bombay Dreams)

Dont keep saying "White guy/American Guy(Danny Boyle is British BTW ) /bad taste/shows slums in India"
Face it, such slums do exist, unless we accept it, they will continue to co-exist with us and will not develop.

And compare TZP with the other contendors in Foreign Category (posted Wikipedio links earlier) and you will realize that TZP is not "that" extra-ordinary"

Instead, laugh and be happy that the West is now dancing (finally) to Rahman's tunes, something which we have been doing since '93


----------



## eggman (Feb 25, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Mahatma Gandhi never won The Nobel Peace Prize. even though he won our freedom with peace. Why? Indians will never get recohnised in the world stage  David Boyle being an Americano, won the oscars but had the same movie being directed by an indian, would just get some nominations. How blatantly the Oscars went to this stupid movie is beyond my level of thinking.



I think you know that but in case you dont....
*timesfoundation.indiatimes.com/articleshow/1259859.cms

Anyway...40 years ago Oliver! won best film award!! Who cares about that? Everyone knows 2001: A Space odyssey is the film of '68!!

 30 years ago  Kramer vs. Kramer won best film award!! Who cares about that? Everyone knows Apocalypse Now is the film of '78!!

20 years ago  Driving Miss Daisy won best film award!! Who cares about that? Everyone knows Mississippi Burning is the film of '88!!

In 1998 Shakespeare in Love won won best film award!!Who cares about that?It's a joke that Shakespeare in Love was even considered above Saving Private Ryan!!Biggest mistake ever!!!

Today, Slumdog millionaire won!! 10 years from now and no1 will care about this mediocre drama!!It's the year of  THE DARK KNIGHT!!!!!The fact that Academy members fail to see it as an  achievement in film making and the fact that it's hardly a comic book film is sad!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2009)

I really don't understand what the big deal here is.

An Indian diplomat wrote a book which was made into a movie by a British Director with some British NRIs and some Indians as actors and it was a bilingual movie - with a third of the movie in Hindi and two thirds of it in English. A well known multinational music composer who happens to be an Indian composed music for the movie.

And you guys are fighting whether its an Indian movie or an American movie.

Grow up guys, its an international film about an international issue - POVERTY.

If you want TZP, Lagaan and all other favorite movies of yours to get Oscars, start your own award show and present awards to them. The world has enough space in it for ALL of us.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 26, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I really don't understand what the big deal here is.
> 
> An Indian diplomat wrote a book which was made into a movie by a British Director with some British NRIs and some Indians as actors and it was a bilingual movie - with a third of the movie in Hindi and two thirds of it in English. A well known multinational music composer who happens to be an Indian composed music for the movie.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## krazzy (Feb 26, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^you seriously need to watch some good Indian movies dude. I have seen many movies including other language ones with subtitles but this movie was merely a hollywoodish presentation of an Okish Bollywood movie.
> 
> *Grapes are not sour* but you are on the wrong ivy.



You got me all wrong (cause you suck lol ). I never said SM was a great movie. All I'm saying is that had it been an Indian film people wouldn't be complaining so much (and by people I mean Indians). They would have just been happy that an Indian movie won an award, regardless of whether it deserved it or not.


----------



## krates (Feb 26, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I really don't understand what the big deal here is.
> 
> An Indian diplomat wrote a book which was made into a movie by a British Director with some British NRIs and some Indians as actors and it was a bilingual movie - with a third of the movie in Hindi and two thirds of it in English. A well known multinational music composer who happens to be an Indian composed music for the movie.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 26, 2009)

krates said:
			
		

> You got me all wrong (cause you suck lol ). I never said SM was a great movie. All I'm saying is that had it been an Indian film people wouldn't be complaining so much (and by people I mean Indians). They would have just been happy that an Indian movie won an award, regardless of whether it deserved it or not.


I doubt that.  
_If it's about happiness, people are still happy, many of'em. _


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 26, 2009)

I am not judging a movie by its songs but SM's music is pretty mediocre as compared to Swades and Lagaan..I have seen SM before it has won any award and I was surprised why ppl are gng GAGA over it 

Regd Best film I have seen  TCCBO and its a beautiful film ...It must have won OSCAR..

I will see "The Reader shortly"..but SM doesnt deserve a piece of OSCAR

Highly partial awards OScars are !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2009)

Saanp chala gaya aur ye log ab tak lakeer ko peet rahe hain!!!


----------



## anurag_bhd (Feb 26, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I really don't understand what the big deal here is.
> 
> An Indian diplomat wrote a book which was made into a movie by a British Director with some British NRIs and some Indians as actors and it was a bilingual movie - with a third of the movie in Hindi and two thirds of it in English. A well known multinational music composer who happens to be an Indian composed music for the movie.
> 
> ...



Very well said.


----------



## foruamit2004 (Feb 26, 2009)

I read the first post when no one had replied, but didn't bother to post at that time, but for the people saying that swadesh's music was better then SM then its just your personal taste,the very same way the original post is, I never liked swedesh's music to be good enough but loved the lagan music so what??

Atlest care to compare SM with movies launched in 08,for example if in any class everyone is scoring above 80% then offcourse topper will have above 80% marks, but the next year if everyone is getting below 80% then topper will also be getting less then 80%, now you start crying that this years topper is no better then anyone of the last year batch...

people telling about "curios case of.." that the concept was great, then its not true at all, you should say it was different, different in a way which disturbed you or affected you..but their are no of people who got damn fracking bored while watching that movie including me... academy decided what they felt right that time, offcourse sometimes decisions are affected by personal views, but still they are not noobs like most of us, eg. when some emotional scene comes in the moive which manages to get some water in ur eyes and you have decided that this is the best movie(based on how much water you got in ur eyes)..their are many similar type of examples like that...

SM was an international movie, people here knows that its not an indian movie, but they only knows to compare it with hindi movies+ some 2-3 english movies... look around, try to understand what non-indians wud have thought/felt after seeing SM, for them it was not a indian movie..they didn't like it because they were slums of india, they liked it for what movie had offered to them..

Also i'm 100% sure that the first post only wud have managed to change the views of many around here, because the writing is tad emotional, no facts nothing at all, just the personal writing, like what i'm writing now...


----------



## Anorion (Feb 26, 2009)

Its sad that technicians of the calibre of Resul have to win something as stupid as an Oscar to gain recognition. There are so many people behind the scenes who'se work is as technically brilliant. This episode has convinced me that the Oscars are a hack.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2009)

^^Exactly, but you forget that Oscars are mainly catered towards a different section of people - the mainstream pop-culture following movie buff.

Yes we have great techies working behind the scenes in movies, but Oscars are definitely not the place they should look at to be recoganised. I know several great soundtracks and mixing done for movies which haven't even been nominated. Take a look at Fast And Furious Tokyo Drift's theme song for example. A splendid work on a bilingual track which has been completely ignored by the oscars.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 26, 2009)

phreak0ut said:


> Are you running a script to capitalize each word's starting



THE FORUM HAS A BUILT IN SCRIPT TO DO THIS. lol
FIND OUT. 



added: it didnt work now ...hmmm


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 27, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> I am not judging a movie by its songs but SM's music is pretty mediocre as compared to Swades and Lagaan..I have seen SM before it has won any award and I was surprised why ppl are gng GAGA over it
> 
> Regd Best film I have seen  TCCBO and its a beautiful film ...It must have won OSCAR..
> 
> ...



Plz read my previous post 



thewisecrab said:


> Oh god.
> Firstly, stop trying to enforce your thoughts on others with "" and caps *(dont want to this statement to sound like an insult)*
> 
> *I completely agree with the fact that SM was not the best film of the year (TCCOBB, Milk or Frost Nixon were the only contendors IMO)*
> ...


----------



## spironox (Mar 3, 2009)

what ever the movie was... i dint understand what it was about but hey 8 Oscars

idiots like me would rush to see and understand again what it was 

about satyam <>maytas movie i am ready to book tickets from now itself .. provided there are no songs !! heheheh


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 3, 2009)

Honestly I feel 'The curious case of Benjamin Button' was a nice movie.


----------

